
Ask HN: How to monetize web apps without much content? - duiker101
I have a few web apps that are very focused on achieving one task. They don&#x27;t have much content per se but they are pretty used and I was wondering how could I try and monetize them, even just enough to cover server&#x2F;domain costs.<p>I would put some unobtrusive ad but most advertisers don&#x27;t like that the website doesn&#x27;t have content. Any other ideas?
======
Nextgrid
Make it paid, or add additional paid features?

How many users are on there? What are the tasks? Are they used more for
personal usage or for business (the latter usually being easier to monetise)?

